# New couple moving to Singapore



## soris (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi guys, 

My fiance and I are moving to Singapore for my work this month. We are excited but mildly hesitant and majorly apprehensive regarding how we meet people socially. 

We are leaving our friends here in Perth Wa which is alway tough. What makes things harder is the fact that my fiance will hold a Tourist Visa until January when she will start studying. We could really do with an insight into daily life and social life for expats NOT wanting to drink every night. 

My partner is an artist and jewellery designer and we wonder if there were any groups - during the day or at night who she could join up with. She is also big on dance and if there were any expatcentric dance groups she could get her teeth stuck into. 

I am a football(soccer) boy thru and thru and would love to join a 11 a side team out in Singa - so if anyone could recommend these that would be great. 

Any help or people in the same situation - feel free to message me.

Cheers


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

NOT wanting to drink every night in Singapore is a financially sound decision.
(Wait until you see the price of alcohol and you'll understand my statement!)


----------



## Cs1987 (Nov 15, 2013)

soris said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My fiance and I are moving to Singapore for my work this month. We are excited but mildly hesitant and majorly apprehensive regarding how we meet people socially.
> 
> ...


Hi guys,

Welcome to Singapore (im guessing yous would have landed by now). 

My husband and I are both expats, from Scotland UK. having moved here with his work a few months ago. As far as meeting people, expats here are sociable especially through work. Its more than likely that no matter what field you are in you will be around other expats. Alcohol id very expensive here so drinking every night is never a good idea. 

There is a site called "meet up" which run events of all kinds from fitness to crafts and hobbies that your partner might find useful. I dont work at the moment and find it can be rather lonely so it would be a good idea for your partner to get involved in as much as she can to keep herself busy...

My husband plays in an 11 aside expats team which is on weekly near Bukit Timah, being 24 he is the youngest in the group but he does enjoy it! 

If you would like to know anything else feel free to get in touch!! 

Take care. C


----------

